# What are you using for ballast?



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi guys. We all know it is imortant to use a ballast. What are you using? And how much does it weigh?

I used 400# of bagged sand behind the axle last year. I am looking for a little more!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

JDiepstra;624876 said:


> Hi guys. We all know it is imortant to use a ballast. What are you using? And how much does it weigh?
> 
> I used 400# of bagged sand behind the axle last year. I am looking for a little more!


cement blocks 480 lbs
snow blower 140 lbs.
sand ???lbs.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Salt spreaders!! Anywhere from 500lbs to about 12k lbs.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 6 lead ingots that bolt on to a C channel that plugs into my receiver hitch. about #500


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I use the lowballers that I've "removed" from the business...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I usualy put some sand in the back about 100lb, or sometimes I will stick my ATV in the back wich weighs about 700lb.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

lumps;624883 said:


> I use the lowballers that I've "removed" from the business...


Just make sure you aren't overweight!

I use sand/salt mix in a couple of plastic bins. I figure that way if I need some sand for traction somewhere, I have it readily available. Plus the snowblower, crap in my tool box and accumulated snow from the storm...


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

I use a concrete wall cap from a commercial wall. It is 12"x24"x48" and has a hook on the top it weighs 1350# and works great, all I have to do is through it in the back with a chain and skidloader


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Leaning towards sand -bags and salt, since I have to salt some business and sidewalks...


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Rock salt in storage totes


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

about 600#"s of sand bags over the rear axle, then bagged salt and snow blower between wheel wells and tailgate... so its probaly well above 1000#'s at the start of the night.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I use sand and salt bags. You may need to salt if you get stuck sometime.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

Last year: 800# ish, combination of salt bags and some other crap.

This year: salt bags, and a bunch of fieldstone i have left over from a job.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be using tube sand, and probably a couple bags of salt just in case I need them to get unstuck


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

i use the other winter transportation in the pickup. comes in handy if you have a serious breakdown and need to retrive parts and tools if someone can't get to you, easy to load, just back up to a snow bank, though it isn't the easiest to unload by yourself, but can be done.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i use somewhere between a empty V-box and a V-box with a ton and half of bulk in it LOL


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

we use a full pallet of salt in each of our trucks at the start of each snow


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I use sandbags, seems to be the easiest thing that ive come across since i dont have a spreader. I put a 2x8 in the pre- made slot in the bed to prevent them from sliding forward and to keep the weight as far to the tail as possible


----------



## roadstar (Sep 18, 2008)

I use 550# of IH tractor weights between the wheel wells and the tailgate.


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Three fish totes with sand and/or small gravel. One storm last year I plowed with a pallet of bricks in the back; I figure it was about 2200 lbs. With all that weight, I never needed to turn on 4WD!

This year I'm hoping to find a 1" thick piece of plate steel to put behind the wheel wells. Then I can run a couple bolts through the bed of the truck to hold it in place. The plate should end up somewhere between 400 and 500lbs and won't take up barely any space at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;624906 said:


> I usualy put some sand in the back about 100lb, or sometimes I will stick my ATV in the back wich weighs about 700lb.


An ATV will fit in the back of Ranger? Or a Toyo?

Which one are you using?

I thought you just started looking for a plow back in September?

And I thought your dad plowed his own driveway even though you offered?

But you seriously go from 100# to 700#? Huge difference, 100# isn't even worth the hassle.


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

I have a 24x48x4 slab of concrete. And a few spare wheels & tires


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

a bunch of 8ft oak logs


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a 100 gallon transfer tank and about 1200lbs of tractor weights


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

Fischer website has cells you can populate with your truck and plow type to get weight amount. I use approx 600LB's of sandbags for an F-250 extended cab diesle with X-Blade. Weight should go all the way to rear of bed.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I've got a dump insert in my SRW 3500, and I ran a half yard of sand in it last year. I didn't like how the load was in the body the whole time, but maybe I was just being a sally about it. I didn't know if there was a better way than bulk sand


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Year before last I used sand bags. Last year I had a 40lb bucket of ice melt. This year I may go all out and out in 2 buckets of ice melt.


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

I have 600 lbs of tubed sand for ballast and then whatever equipment, salt, and snow happens to be in the bed.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i run 2 55 gallon drums filled with rocks and sand. its about 800plus pounds of weight right above the rear axle. i am able to plow in 2wd with no problems


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

I've toyed with the idea of winching my mother-in-law back there but I don't have a dumpbox to get her out....Probably will use ice melt and some retaining wall blocks I got laying around:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i toss like 15 of em in the back somrthing like 1k pounds.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sand Tubes from Lowes $1.98 per bag over......Braced between 2 2x6's in the provided slots in the bed liner right over the wheels. I will have additional Ice Melt in Storage tubs between the rear 2x6 and the tailgate this year.


----------



## JEFFakaMAX (Dec 9, 2007)

...and how many of us have never used ballast? I can't be the only one raising my had.. Just never needed it.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Use to use sand tubes ... but, then the rot after a year or two and what do you do with the crap sand. So, I went with water softener salt then in the spring they go down to my basement for the softener. 

Anything not tied down .... slides.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

scottL;628437 said:


> Use to use sand tubes ... but, then the rot after a year or two and what do you do with the crap sand. So, I went with water softener salt then in the spring they go down to my basement for the softener.
> 
> Anything not tied down .... slides.


That's a terrific idea! I'm due to buy more salt for the softener too.
Thanks!:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

JEFFakaMAX;628369 said:


> ...and how many of us have never used ballast? I can't be the only one raising my had.. Just never needed it.


i used to run with no ballest but it just makes more sence to run with it, i dont do it to level the truck out i do it to just add weight so the truck plows better.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

ECS;627912 said:


> Year before last I used sand bags. Last year I had a 40lb bucket of ice melt. This year I may go all out and out in 2 buckets of ice melt.


LOL you better be careful 80lbs might be to much. 

generally ill have 4-6 80lb bags of salt if im not salting any where, if i am salting ill have around half a ton.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i have a large metal box about 2 1/2 ft wide 3 1/2 ft long and about 3 ft high full of sand. im guessing it weights about 800-1000 lbs. i just load it in with the loader and good to go


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Buddy of mine poured a concrete block the length and with of his bed and kept it low so he had ballast and was still able to somewhat use his bed.Of course this only works if you have a machine to load and unload the block.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

terrapro;628628 said:


> *LOL you better be careful 80lbs might be to much*.
> 
> generally ill have 4-6 80lb bags of salt if im not salting any where, if i am salting ill have around half a ton.


LOL and the salt is only used for if I get stuck. Throw some under the tires after I dig out the frame of the truck and away I go.


----------



## Cfish (Jan 15, 2008)

In the town where I work we made a concrete weight the size of a 4x8 sheet of ply wood with 2 lift holes in it . this lets us use the back of the truck like normal. It doesn't slide around and is easy to remove. Lift holes were made with coffee cans and re-rod.

Cfish


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

i use 20 50# state certified test weights they are low profile and then i know exactly how much weight i have


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

or a pallet of bag salt


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

I am using about 600#'s of play sand. It all goes in the kids sand box in the spring.


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

Get some chain to use as a handle about a foot long per piece. Make a few forms and pour some concrete blocks. Lay each end of the chain in the concrete and leave enough out to grab. makes it easy to load and unload by hand if need be. 6 or 8 is good but make as many as you want . You guys run a lot of weight. Its not really that critical to load your trucks down so much. Unless you have a spreader. But snow machines do work good.


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Get Plowed AK;630550 said:



> You guys run a lot of weight. Its not really that critical to load your trucks down so much.


Weight has a lot to do with momentum. I've found that if I don't have much weight in the back, it hurts my ability to push heavy, wet snow. Less weight makes you use more engine to push a pile. Since I only do roads I'm almost always moving forward and definitely feel that more weight is better.

I think about 800lbs is nice in the back of my truck. Less than 500lbs and I lose the ability to push up certain hills (need to go to the top and push down instead).


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah yeah. We dont get much wet snow up here. Good point. Its been below freezing for almost a month now. Most of the snow is really light and fluffy. Plow a fresh foot of sno no prob with no ballast if need be.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

1000lb Concrete Block, as close to the tailgate as possible. Works wonders.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Gicon;631367 said:


> 1000lb Concrete Block, as close to the tailgate as possible. Works wonders.


Nice! But dont stop short while backing up, it will prob do wonders to your tailgate!


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

JEFFakaMAX;628369 said:


> ...and how many of us have never used ballast? I can't be the only one raising my had.. Just never needed it.


OK, My hand is up too.

I have tried a few things in some of the older pickups, but in my own truck (06 2500HD ext cab) I haven't run any ballast for years. Not saying I don't agree with it, I just don't feel I need it. Truck is a bit light sometimes but I am always using my box to carry stuff and I don't like stuff frozen in there.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Cfish;629723 said:


> In the town where I work we made a concrete weight the size of a 4x8 sheet of ply wood with 2 lift holes in it . this lets us use the back of the truck like normal. It doesn't slide around and is easy to remove. Lift holes were made with coffee cans and re-rod.
> 
> Cfish


I like the sounds of this one. How thick was it? do you know how heavy it is?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm.... I dont know if anyone has said this yet but my dad used to put a 55 gallon drum in the bed and stand it up and fill it with water so it was frozen the whole season and its quite a bit of weight.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

That would likely be heavy enough over the back wheels but I wouldn't want to have to look around it every time I looked in my rear view.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

jhook;790814 said:


> That would likely be heavy enough over the back wheels but I wouldn't want to have to look around it every time I looked in my rear view.


Who looks behind them when they back up? "Its the person behind me that needs to watch where Im going " - Grandview. Haha


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

I use my 125 lb bloodhound.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I used 3 competiters that tried to under bid me. I threw them in the bed and shut the tonnau cover. About 600lbs.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

salt & tools.....about 2500lbs down to 250lbs, just depends on which rig it is


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

12-1400 lbs of tube sand. Heck more sometimes. I like traction.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's an Idea I'm playing around with. Getting Several 6-12 wide by 7 ft long plates of 1/2 or 3/4 cold rolled steel, and lining the bottom of the bed with them. I have a chart somewhere giving the weights per sq ft of steel, and you could easily add 6-800 pounds with out losing anymore than an inch of bed space. (Nice if your dropping a snader on top of it or something.) The reason for the several small pieces instead of one large sheet is the ability to take them out by myself with out a picker or machine.


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Well back before I purchased a plow truck and only drove a 2 wheel drive dodge dakota I purchesed one of these for the winter time.

http://www.shurtrax.com/shurtrax-fullsize-stlw0056.html

(if you read it is says that you can put 50 gallons of water in it but i know i have put a lot more then that.)

When i bought my dodge ram i use that in the back of the truck while plowing. It stays in there all winter and when you start to feel it sloshing around you know its time to take it out. I am still able to use my bed to hual stuff and I have yet to rip it. (I am not easy on that thing thats for sure) I also stick 3 of my summer tires for my truck which are 35x12.5LT17" tires (they each weight in at 120 pounds) That all fits under the tonneau cover.

I dont have to worry about salt or sand I do municiple streets and work with the town's salt truck so if i need any i have an endless supply


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I use the 4x8x16" solid concrete blocks at Home Depot. About $1.00 each, and 35 lbs. I have them all lined up against a 2x6 frame just past the wheel well. About 28 or 30 as I recall, ~900 lbs.

I use them year after year. Cheaper than sand bags. I can unload them if I have to in the Winter. They stack nice, are basically indestructable.

And if I need to use a block in the Summer, I can.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I use the sand and salt that I'm going to use the night of the storm. I always put in extra material to account for the material I am going to use. I usually have anywhere between 800 and 1500 lbs behiind the rear axle.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I use 12- concrete blocks filled with concrete/rocks. I'd guess all told they weigh about 500Lbs or so. I also carry a couple bags of salt and sand, and a toolbos full of stuff. Just make sure yu get most of the weight behind the rear wheels if possible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anybody try helium?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;806714 said:


> Anybody try helium?


I tried it once at karaoke.

BTW, helium is for infusion into cutting edges.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Joe Snow;628112 said:


> I've toyed with the idea of winching my mother-in-law back there but I don't have a dumpbox to get her out....Probably will use ice melt and some retaining wall blocks I got laying around:waving:


Lmao!!! Best counterweight yet! lol, too funny, will use it when I get married!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What about *mulch*?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Am I the only one that uses SNOW as ballast? I usually fill the bed up with a skid steer or backhoe just enough to level the truck out, that seems to be the sweet spot.

The best part about it is that there is no unloading. I let mother nature do the work to melt it all. This trick might only work in Colorado though where we get get 2 feet one day and its 60 degrees the next.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Slippery nites just stop by a Denny's around 3am and get a couple of lonely ones to put in the back of the crew cab - sometimes you have to get an extra order of pancakes to go, they only problem is getting them to leave when you're done...

Also, keep a plain big magnet sign to cover up your logo on your truck or they'll never leave.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

800lbs of salt and 150lbs calcium chloride works great


----------



## partsguy08 (Sep 1, 2008)

500 lbs of tube sand behind the rear axle levels the truck with the plow up.


----------

